# Keys



## epictracks (Apr 15, 2010)

I seem to have misplaced my tractor keys! Do you know where they are?


----------



## Farmerjoe (Apr 15, 2010)

Perhaps you left them in your tractor? Ive done that a good few times!! Hahaha. What you drive anyways?


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

I think the OP lives under the bridge?


----------



## epictracks (Apr 15, 2010)

Last time I saw them was when Wally had them, do you know where he is?


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

epictracks said:


> Last time I saw them was when Wally had them, do you know where he is?


Damn, Wally left the forum. No keys for U!


----------



## Farmerjoe (Apr 15, 2010)

Perhaps a yeti munched them? They are known for it!!


----------

